# Looking For 1970 Turquoise Mist Car Pics



## 69DodgeCharger (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I am looking for pics of a car finished in 1970 Turquoise Mist. I just picked some of this up to paint my 69 Charger in after seeing it on a 70 Lemans at a local "collection" of junked cars. I would like to see it on a finished car to give me an idea of what it will look like when painted. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum, here are some samples of Mint Turquoise from Ultimate GTO, nice color.


----------



## 69DodgeCharger (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. It looks as good as I thought it would.


----------

